# Fitting stand (salteylove)



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is pretty much for salteylove. I was asked what the head piece of my stand looked like in a pm. But when I tried to reply it wouldn't let me add pictures so here you go. This may benefit others. It's home made but not by me. It fits my jr. Boer does perfect but is a little small for my mature goats heads.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Perfect! Thank you! Not only is the chin rest an improvement on mine, but those welded on hooks to latch the chain are great too!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes I really like it but I need to bend out the head rest a little so the big goats fit in it.


----------

